# my pics



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

I just got rid of my 80 gallon and I am working on my 250 galloan tank. here are some of my fish from my 2 55 gallon tanks....


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I really like the little P. natts.

The FH/pacu combo tank,







.

So what is going into the 250gal, or is that still up in the air?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Pics 'n' Vids Forum_*


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice reds and FH, but im not a big fan of the pacus


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

nice fish, what are their sizes?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

damn...those pacus are hideous...but very nice FH and reds though


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

awsome dude


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Phtstrat said:


> I really like the little P. natts.
> 
> The FH/pacu combo tank,
> 
> ...


my pygos when they out grow my 50 gallon tank.... thanks for your comment


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

waspride said:


> Nice reds and FH, but im not a big fan of the pacus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I only started with pacus because it's illegal to have piranha's were I am from and I cant tell you were I am from but thanks for your comments....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

User said:


> nice fish, what are their sizes?
> [snapback]912833[/snapback]​


4 2" pygos, 2 6" pacus and 1 5" flowerhorn..... thanks for your comments.....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

x-J-x said:


> damn...those pacus are hideous...but very nice FH and reds though
> [snapback]912877[/snapback]​


thanks it's my girlfriends own....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

marky said:


> awsome dude
> [snapback]912887[/snapback]​


thanks for your comment.....


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish. cant wait to see the 250 up and running.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

NICE

BUT.. you should try to take pics at an angle...
or even better, without the flash...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Fresh2salt said:


> nice fish. cant wait to see the 250 up and running.
> [snapback]913653[/snapback]​


thanks man will post hopefully better pics when my 250 g is ready...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

P-Power said:


> NICE
> 
> BUT.. you should try to take pics at an angle...
> or even better, without the flash...
> [snapback]913855[/snapback]​


thanks for the advice man will do so....


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

they look great, other than the pacu. i like the background that is really great looking


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

shoe997bed263 said:


> they look great, other than the pacu. i like the background that is really great looking
> [snapback]913906[/snapback]​


thanks man....


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice !!


----------

